# How do I pull just one item for a guest?



## Tarjayy (Oct 29, 2020)

Using the Myday app how do I pull one item from back room location?


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 29, 2020)

Scan the item, click on Item Details, then click on the red Take button. Scan the backroom location and enter the quantity taken.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 29, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Scan the item, click on Item Details, then click on the red Take button. Scan the backroom location and enter the quantity taken.


That sounds like MyWork, not Myday. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GRC (Oct 29, 2020)

happygoth said:


> That sounds like MyWork, not Myday. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


That's MyDay.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 29, 2020)

GRC said:


> That's MyDay.


So you don't have to go under Fill to pull an item? Do you just scan the item when you are on the MyDay home page?


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 29, 2020)

happygoth said:


> So you don't have to go under Fill to pull an item? Do you just scan the item when you are on the MyDay home page?


Correct. Scan the ítem You go to detail and it will show the location in the back right next to it you will see the take button .


----------



## happygoth (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you, I've been doing it wrong lol!


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Thank you, I've been doing it wrong lol!


Yeah, my closing TL told me to use Fill. It worked, but was also a PITA. Was my SETL that showed me the proper way.


----------



## Tarjayy (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks guys. I knew that there had to be another way than using the ”fill” option.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 30, 2020)

The breakout of backstock & fill from the item details screen is the biggest PITA of MyDay. I spend so much time going back and forth and back and forth....

No idea why they split them out.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2020)

I saw today that you have to select the scan icon first though, you don't just hit the MyDay app and scan from the home page. But still, better than Fill/Backstock.


----------

